# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η πρώτη μου κλούβα από Dexion ! ! !

## tuscani7

Καλημερα , 
αν και εχουμε τελος Απριλιου σε εμενα ηρθε ο Αγιος Βασιλης πιο γρηγορα ....
Ο λογος , βρεθηκε ντεξιον 1,20 χ 0,50 και 2,00 μετρα υψος .
Τωρα νωμιζω αρχιζει το ματσ....

----------


## amastro

Καλά μαστορέματα Βαγγέλη.

----------


## tuscani7

Λοιπον , χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας και την εμπειρία σας .
Το θεμα μου ειναι η καλύτερη δυνατόν διαμόρφωση του καινουργιου χωρου .

Παμε λοιπον , πρωτος οροφος ....
Θελω με τον καιρο να βαλω στον πανω όροφο μονο καναρινια .

Τα καναρινια , με χωρισματα για να μην βλέπονται μιας και θα ειναι μονο αρσενικα .Ποσα χωρισματα πιστεύεται οτι μπορω να κανω στο ραφι που ειναι 1,20 και πιο θεωρητε καταληλο υψος για το πλατος δεν ρωταω αφου ειναι δεδομένο ?

Στον δευτερο καρδερινες .

Ποσες καρδερινες θα μπορουσα να εχω μεσα και σε τη διαστασεις κυριος σε υψος αφου λεω εγω τωρα να το εχω ενιαίο , χωρις χωρσματα και να μεινει ως εχει σε μηκος δηλαδη 1,20 .

Ο τρίτος οροφος εκει ισως να γινει χωρος για καποιο ζευγαρι αλλα αυτο πολυ μετα μαλλον .
Αλλα ετσι ελεγα και για το ντεξιον και μου ηρθε απροσμενα .

Το τελευταιο χωρος αποθηκευσης .

Η δικιες σας γνωμες και γνωσεις ειναι πολυτιμες .

----------


## jk21

τα καναρινια πανω ,θα ειναι παντα μονο αρσενικα; 

οι καρδερινες αν ειναι ζευγαρι ,τοτε ολος ο οροφος ενιαιος ας μεινει για κεινες (ενα μονο )

----------


## tuscani7

> τα καναρινια πανω ,θα ειναι παντα μονο αρσενικα; 
> 
> οι καρδερινες αν ειναι ζευγαρι ,τοτε ολος ο οροφος ενιαιος ας μεινει για κεινες (ενα μονο )



Ναι ετσι λεω να ειναι μονο αρσενικα καναρινια...... και εαν αλλαξει κατι αργοτερα διαμορφώνω τον 3 οροφο σε ζευγαρωστρα.

Λες να εχει σημασια εαν μπουν επανω τα καναρινια και απο κατω οι καρδερινες η και αναποδα?

Μαλλον θα κανω το ιδιο και με της καρδερινες με χωρισματα , τι μαλλον με χωρισματα , δεν προβλέπετε τωρα κατι .
Οπως ειπα κα ι πιο πανω υπαρχει και ο τριτος οροφος " στα μπετα , που λενε , στης κολωνες "  :rollhappy: 

Πως λετε να χωριστουν ανα οροφο και ποιες να ειναι οι διαστασεις τους ?

----------


## tuscani7

> Καλά μαστορέματα Βαγγέλη.


 Σ ευχαριστω Ανδρεα .... ριξε και εσυ καμια ιδεα ....

----------


## jk21

θεωρητικα παντα ... στις καρδερινες αρεσει το υψος

----------


## tuscani7

Με προβληματιζει αυτη την στιγμή αρκετα οι διαστασεις που θα πρεπει να κανω και για τα καναρινια αλλα και για της καρδερινες .......
Επίσεις ο τροπος που θα προσαρμόσω το πλαστικο διαδρομο στο επάνω μερος του ντεξιον ίσως να χρειαστει να το κόψω με τροχο σε καθε επανω σημειο.

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη την κλουβα του Στελιου ,την εχεις δει αναλυτικα; 

*Κατασκευή δυόροφης κλούβας από dexion*

----------


## amastro

> .......Επίσεις ο τροπος που θα προσαρμόσω το πλαστικο διαδρομο στο επάνω μερος του ντεξιον ίσως να χρειαστει να το κόψω με τροχο σε καθε επανω σημειο.


Αφού θες οπωσδήποτε χωρίσματα και αφαιρούμενα, δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να γλιτώσεις τον τροχό στα ράφια. Απ'την άλλη, αν τα κόψεις όμορφα στα σημεία των διαχωριστικών, ίσως γλιτώσεις τον οδηγό (διάδρομο) στο επάνω μέρος.

----------


## tuscani7

Βοηθησε με νεα καταλαβω οταν λες " Αμα τα κόψεις όμορφα στα σημεία των διαχωριστικών, ίσως γλιτώσεις τον οδηγό (διάδρομο) στο επάνω μέρος." .Τι εννοεις ?
Σφηνωτα ?
 Εγω μιλαω για το μπροστινο μερος του ραφιου το χειλος .....

----------


## amastro

Γι' αυτό το μέρος του ραφιού μιλάω και εγώ, το "κατέβασμα", που έχει πλάτος περίπου 4 cm.
Αν του κάνεις δύο κάθετα κοψιματάκια , ένα εμπρός όπως κοιτάς το ράφι και ένα ακριβώς πίσω, θα περνάει το διαχωριστικό συρταρωτά, χωρίς να φεύγει από τη θέση του.
Θα χρειάζεσαι οδηγό μόνο στην κάτω μεριά.

----------


## tuscani7

Π Ο Ν Τ Ο Σ Σ Σ Σ Σ Σ Σ Σ !!!!!!!!!!!!
Τώρα μαλιστα ......
Το κατάλαβα ......
Νιώθω οτι ανακάλυψα την Αμερική η την πυρίτιδα ......

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ελπίζω η κατασκευή να γίνει όπως την φαντάζεσαι !!! 
Τώρα για το που θα μπουν τα πουλιά ...
Οι καρδερίνες ψηλά (πρώτος όροφος) , τα αρσενικά καναρίνια (γιατί μόνο αρσενικά ?) θα τα έβαζα στον δεύτερο όροφο όπου το διαμέρισμα αυτό θα το χώριζα στην μέση (δηλαδή θα είχα κλουβιά με μήκος 60 και πλάτος 50 , δύο πολύ άνετες ζευγαρώστρες που στο μέλλον μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει και θηλυκά για ζευγάρι στα δύο αρσενικά !). Καλό θα ήταν να μην κάνεις στενά κλουβιά για τα αρσενικά απλά και μόνο να χωράνε και να κελαηδάνε ... είναι κρίμα !

Δύο άνετες ζευγαρώστρες θα είναι ότι πρέπει !
Τα δύο πιο χαμηλά διαμερίσματα θα τα έκανα και αυτά κλουβιά με χώρισμα στη μέση (οπότε πάλι με μήκος 60 το κάθε ένα) για να φιλοξενήσει και άλλα καναρινάκια ή καρδερινούλες !

Καλά μαστορέματα !

----------


## tuscani7

Σ ευχαριστω , που συμμετέχεις στο να με βοηθήσεις για την διαμόρφωση των ορόφων .

Σκεφτόμουνα να γίνουν 3 χωρίσματα μιας και το βαθος ειναι 0,50 αλλα αυτο που με προβληματίζει ειναι πως θα έμπαιναν πχ. οι πατήθρες κυριος στο 2 κλουβί απο τα 3 ( δηλαδή στο μεσαίο κλουβι  αφού στο πλάι του θα ειχε τα χωρίσματα αριστερα και  δεξια .

Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι δεν με απασχολεί τωρα η αναπαραγωγή και γι αυτό το λογο θα ειναι ετοιμοι οι αλλοι κατω όροφοι .

Στο μόνο που τωρα ετσι που κουβεντιάζουμε ειναι μήπως και αφήσω τον πάνω οροφο ενιαίο για μια καρδερίνα και αργοτερα εαν κάτσει να ειναι ετοιμο για ζευγαρι , μιας και θα προϋπάρχει το χώρισμα και ετσι θα δημιουργηθούν 2 ζευγαρωστρες στον πανω οροφο .

----------


## G.T

οι καρδερινες οπως και να χει στον πανω οροφο.....

----------


## tuscani7

Οκ, παιδιά το κατάλαβα και αυτό..... Πουλήθηκε ο πρώτος όροφος.

1,20 μηκος 0,50 βάθος και 0,40 ύψος !!! 

Οικία του κυρίου Καρδερινου και ελπίζω και της κυρίας Καρδερίνας. 

Θα μείνει προς το παρόν ολόκληρος αλλα με το χώρισμα έτοιμο ακριβώς στη μέση για ζευγάρι. 

Πάμε τώρα..... 

Ο δεύτερος όροφος? 

Ακούω γνώμες...... 
Εγώ λέω να το χωρίσω σε τρία μέρη δηλαδή 0,40 μήκος 0,50 βάθος 0,40 υψος. 
Κάθε γνώμη και άποψη σεβαστή.

----------


## vasilis.a

εχεις πολλες επιλογες και πολυ δουλεια.αν πιανουν τα χερια σου  μπορω να σου πω τι εκανα εγω πολυ προσφατα σε ιδια κατασκευη.προσπαθησα να βγαλω φωτο σημερα να σου δειξω αλλα με προδωσε η φωτ.μηχανη.καταρχην θα χρειαστεις πολλες και διαφορετικες βιδες με παξιμαδια και ροδελες.εχεις καταληξει σε τι συρμα θα βαλεις?πως θα κανεις τις πορτες?για το διαχωριστικο σου προτεινω να κανεις κατι σαν πορτα που θα μενει εσωτερικα του κλουβιου.να κοψεις ενα κομματι κουνελοσυρμα 50 ποντους.το κενο που αφηνει το πανω ραφι θα το εχεις μονιμα καλυμμενο με ενα κουνελοσυρμα επισης.οταν θες να χωρισεις,το τραβας και εφαρμοζει κανονικα.αν δεν θες το αφηνεις στην πλατη του κλουβιου εσωτερικα.δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω θα προσπαθησω αυριο να σου δειξω φωτο.ειναι ευκολο και βολικο.

----------


## tuscani7

> εχεις πολλες επιλογες και πολυ δουλεια.αν πιανουν τα χερια σου  μπορω να σου πω τι εκανα εγω πολυ προσφατα σε ιδια κατασκευη.προσπαθησα να βγαλω φωτο σημερα να σου δειξω αλλα με προδωσε η φωτ.μηχανη.καταρχην θα χρειαστεις πολλες και διαφορετικες βιδες με παξιμαδια και ροδελες.εχεις καταληξει σε τι συρμα θα βαλεις?πως θα κανεις τις πορτες?για το διαχωριστικο σου προτεινω να κανεις κατι σαν πορτα που θα μενει εσωτερικα του κλουβιου.να κοψεις ενα κομματι κουνελοσυρμα 50 ποντους.το κενο που αφηνει το πανω ραφι θα το εχεις μονιμα καλυμμενο με ενα κουνελοσυρμα επισης.οταν θες να χωρισεις,το τραβας και εφαρμοζει κανονικα.αν δεν θες το αφηνεις στην πλατη του κλουβιου εσωτερικα.δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω θα προσπαθησω αυριο να σου δειξω φωτο.ειναι ευκολο και βολικο.



Καλημερα πατριδα ,
περιμενω με αγωνια της φωτογραφιες .......

Το κουνελοσυρμα , ειναι αυτο με τα ορθογωνια κουτακια τωρα δεν εχω την ακριβη διασταη αλλα ουτε και καποι αφωτογραφια να σου στειλω ....

----------


## vasilis.a

ξεκιναω με το χωρισμα.στο ταβανι βαζεις ενα κομματι κουνελοσυρμα και το δενεις σταθερα.προσοχη να μην εχει μυτερες ακρες.


το χωρισμα ειναι μονιμα μεσα ενα κομματι κουνελοσυρμα που να μπορει να ανοιγοκλεινει σαν πορτα.δεμενο με συρματακι η δεματικα στη μεση του κλουβιου(κατι σαν μεντεσες)


εξωτερικα(εκτος της πλατης) εβαλα αυτο το συρμα που ειναι με μικρη τρυπα οποτε δεν χρειαζεται διπλο.το πηρα περιπου 6ευρω το τμ.υπαρχει και πιο ενισχυμενο με την ιδια τρυπα αλλα σε διπλη τιμη και ειναι ασυμφορο.



για συρταρι μπορεις να παρεις γαλβανιζε λαμαρινα την πιο λεπτη(8 ευρω το εναμιση τετραγωνικο).αν μπορεις (για να μην πληρωσεις παραπανω)γυριζεις τις ακρες με μια πενσα μονος σου.ειναι λιγο αντιαισθητικο αλλα εμενα δεν με νοιαζει.


για πορτες εβαλα εσωτερικα ενα πλαισιο απο λαμακι 2 ποντων δεμενο στο ποδι του ντεξιον για να κρυβει τις μυτερες ακρες και να κλεινει-παταει σωστα η πορτα.

 εξωτερικα απο ολη την κλουβα εβαλα χαρτονι και ναυλον αυτο με τις φυσαλιδες(και τα 2 περιπου 5 ευρω)

 προτεινω να κανεις οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερα κλουβια(μην αφησεις οπως ειπες αποθηκευτικο χωρο)γιατι καποια στιγμη ισως το χρειαστεις και δεν θα μπορεις μετα να το κανεις ευκολα(οπως εγω) οτι αλλο θες ρωτησε με

----------


## vasilis.a

ξεχασα να σου πω οτι αν θες τελικα να κανεις το χωρισμα συρομενο μπορεις να κανεις εξωτερικα οδηγους οπως βλεπεις στις φωτο.ηταν η αρχικη μου σχεδιαση αλλα τελικα δεν με βολεψε και πολυβαζεις 2 καθετα σιδερα να αφηνουν λιγο κενο αναμεσα και μπαινει συρταρωτα αλλα και παλι θα αφηνει κενο στο πανω μερος οποτε η βαζεις παλι μονιμα ενα κομματι οπως σου ειπα η κανεις μεγαλη φασαρια(κατ'εμε) και κοβεις και τα ραφια με τροχο. για ταιστρες ειναι πιο ευκολο να βαλεις εσωτερικες.εγω επειδη λειπω αρκετες μερες καποιες φορες εβαλα και πατεντα.

----------


## tuscani7

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ και πολυ εξυπνο αυτο με το χωρισμα .....
Το κουνελοσυρμα που εχω ειναι αυτο που εχεις βαλει εσυ για χωρισμα που μου δειχνεις τον τροπο ...

Αυτο με τα πολλα κλουβια θα προχωρήσει λιγο αργότερα στους αλλους οροφους ....

Τωρα θα μεινει οπως εχει 1ος καρδερινες και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ενιαιως αλλα σε ετοιμοτητα για τα χωρισματα και ο 2ος για τα καναρινια .....

Πειτε μου λιγακι τι υψος να εχουν τα " κλουβια " και για την καρδερινα αλλα και για τα καναρινια ???


 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  Γελαω γιατι ακομα ετοιμο δεν ειναι η κλουβα αλλα μιλαω για καρδερινες που δεν εχω ουτε πουπουλο.....

----------


## tuscani7

Ναι για τα χωρισματα θα κοψω τελικα το ραφι σε εκεινο το σημειο και θα χρησιμοποιήσω εωτερικες ταιστρες και εγω τελικα .......

----------


## tuscani7

Αργουμε ,αργουμε και μονο αργουμε ..............
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τεταρτη θα το αρχησουμε ...............
Ελπιζω να μηνειναι μεγαλη Τεταρτη τα εχω ζαλισει μεσα εξω δεν τολμω να τα αφησω μονα τους ..............

----------

